# الصلاة ليست للأزمات فقط



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الصلاة ليست للأزمات فقط



بعض الناس لا يُصلون إلا في الأزمات فقط. فلهم عقلية ((تسويات سريعة)) تنظر إلى الله عموماً على أنه حلال المشاكل. وإذا أتت الحلول الموفقة برحمةٍ منه, يُشكر بطريقة تتكلف التأدب, ثُم يَكاد يُنسى كلياً إلى أن تأتي أزمةٌ أُخرى.

تُحكى قصة عن فتاةٍ غنيةٌ, متعودة أن يخدمها الخُدّام, كانت تخاف أن تصعد درجاً وحدها وسط الظلام. واقترحت عليها أُمُّها أن تتغلب على خوفها بأن تطلب الربِّ يسوع أن يرافقها على الدرج. فلما وصلت الفتاة إلى قمة الدرج, سُمِعت تقول: ((شكراً لك يا ربُّ يسوع. يمكنك الآن أن تذهب)).

قد تُضحكنا هذه الحكاية. ولكن المزمور106 ينطوي على تحذيرٍ جادٍّ من الإستغناء عن الله في حياتنا, وكأن ذلك أمرٌ ممكن. فقد أعتبر الشعب قديماً أن مراحم الربِّ أمرٌ بديهيٌّ مألوف, لكن الله سمى هذا تمرداً(ع7). وباتت أنفسهم هزيلة لأنهم آثروا أن يتجاهلوا الربّ(ع13-15). وإن في ذلك عِبرةً لنا, إن كنا نعتبر!!


توقع أن يُجري الله عظائم, ولكن لا ينتظر أن يكون تعالى رهن إشارتك. بل على العكس, كن أنت رهن إشارته, مشتاقاً أن تعمل بإرادته.

وعلى غرار فتاة القصة الغنية, أطلب نت الربّ أن يصحبك وسط دروب الحياة المظلمة. ولكن بدلاً من صرفه بعد تلبية حاجاتك الخاصة, التصق به معتبراً أن حياتك متعلقة به.

أ فليست هي كذلك فعلاً؟؟

ولنحرص على ان ننقي دوافعنا فنصلي من قلبٍ مستقيمٍ أمام الله, ساعتين لأن نعرف ما هو صالحٌ في نظره, وما ينسجم مع مشيئته, لتكون طلباتنا موافقة لمجده.



حذار أن نعتبر الله مكنة بيع آلية

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل يا النهيسى
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## fight the devil (10 ديسمبر 2009)

سامحنا يارب ...سامحنا 


شكرا اخي النهيسي الموضوع روعه

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## النهيسى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ام النور تبارك

 لمروركم الرائع شكرا​​


----------



## النهيسى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ام النور تبارك

 لمروركم الرائع شكرا​


----------



## النهيسى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ام النور تبارك

 لمروركم الرائع شكرا​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*من يعيش الصلاة بكل اوقات حياتة يعيش  الرب بداخلة 

موضوع رائع 

الرب يبارك حياتك استاذنا​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *من يعيش الصلاة بكل اوقات حياتة يعيش  الرب بداخلة
> 
> موضوع رائع
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك استاذنا​*


*ام النور تبارك

لمروركم الرائع 

شكرا*​


----------



## christianbible5 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

> ((شكراً لك يا ربُّ يسوع. يمكنك الآن أن تذهب)).


*تأمل ولا اروع...*

*هذا ما يحصل عزيزي...*

*كي لا اظلم احد ابدأ عن نفسي...*

*الرب يكون معك في كل مكان وكل زمان...*


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *تأمل ولا اروع...*
> 
> *هذا ما يحصل عزيزي...*
> 
> ...


*الرب يبارككم

مرور جميل جدا وطيب

شكــــــــرا




*​


----------

